
PyTorch – Tensor computation with strong GPU acceleration - tmlee
https://pytorch.org/
======
sandGorgon
The #1 NLP repo on Github and the author of the most popular NLP course is
moving from PyTorch to Tensorflow 2.0/Keras

[https://twitter.com/GokuMohandas/status/1174497967232782336](https://twitter.com/GokuMohandas/status/1174497967232782336)

> _We’ll still use @PyTorch but more for research lessons, I’ll post more on
> this decision soon! I did deliberate for several weeks on this though but
> ultimately it sped up development and decreased overhead for the practical
> lessons by a lot._

~~~
amelius
> decreased overhead for the practical lessons by a lot.

What do they mean by that?

~~~
dual_basis
Presumably that it was easier to use to illustrate the actual content as
opposed to implementation details. This is definitely the case, at least in
TensorFlow 1.x there were a lot of details which made converting from [the way
we think about the problem] to [practical implementation] more cumbersome.
Some of these existed for good reason (eg. performance) while others were
simply architectural cruft which the benefit of hindsight makes unnecessary.

------
abakus
[https://github.com/blue-season/pywarm](https://github.com/blue-season/pywarm)
PyWarm is a lightweight, high-level neural network construction API for
PyTorch. It enables defining all parts of NNs in the functional way.

~~~
ru999gol
I don't see much of a reason you want to clutter your code with that, if you
need a wrapper around pytorch use fastai not some obscure library nobody has
ever heard about.

~~~
wodenokoto
Thank god you weren’t around when keras was released.

------
baalimago
The framework which put my trust back into frameworks. Very good!

------
psv1
Apart from the official tutorials what are the best resources out there for
learning PyTorch?

~~~
kingrolo
I really enjoyed this book for RL. [https://www.packtpub.com/gb/big-data-and-
business-intelligen...](https://www.packtpub.com/gb/big-data-and-business-
intelligence/hands-reinforcement-learning-pytorch-10)

If you learn well from videos many rave about the free fast.ai courses which
now use PyTorch I believe. Seems to start with image classification.
[http://fast.ai](http://fast.ai)

------
kartayyar
This is really old, it came out in 2016.

Why did you reshare it ?

